# Honda HUMMER



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

so my buddy has a 2001 honda foreman 450 ES and its called "HUMMER" it has blue sparkly honda decals on the side that say "HUMMER 450" and there are other honda wing decals that are also sparkly blue. it has powdercoated black factory rims, front and rear aftermarket bumpers, 2" lift kit, 2000lb warn winch, 27" mud machine tri-claws, and a rear seat/box. now they guy he bought it off told him it came factory that way but i never believed him... but then we were on a quad derby a few months back and saw the exact same quad, like identical. i thought wow thats weird... but never thought much of it. then a few days ago im in a honda dealer near where i live and low and behold here is a 2003 honda hummer! identical in every aspect. right down to the back seat. i couldn't believe it. i have been all over the net looking for another one of these but there seems to be no info on it. is this hondas mud pro back in the 2000's? lol. so im wondering if anyone out there knows of this mythical creature?


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

i can honestly say ive never seen this before......pretty cool


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

ive seen one it was purchased at a dealer just out side of ottawa ontario canada guy mite still have it.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

yup i just found the one pictured above on google, its an 04. its exactly the same as that. except that one has what looks to be S.S. TSL's? and my buddy's has full floor boards. the one i saw personally at a honda dealer has tri claws like my buddy's to. but it was an 03


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Weird. I've never heard of one either. I wonder if this was something the dealer was left up to decide if he wanted to outfit a foreman w/ this "package" and sell it? Could be why they didn't surface much. Very interesting though, good find. :rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Very interesting, I've never heard of it before.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet! Rare find.

This has to be an import bike, because I've never seen one here in the states.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats odd , I like it but its odd


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ill get some pics of it when i get a chance. it would have been a pretty gnarly wheeler (still is) back in its day Rollin off the lot all rigged out...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Huh, never heard of it. Cool though must have been wicked back in the day for a factory bike.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Eight said:


> Huh, never heard of it. Cool though must have been wicked back in the day for a factory bike.


that's exactly what i was thinking. if only honda had continued in that direction lol...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe they'll make a come back sometime in the near future...na that would never happen.lol


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i saw one at copia creek here in ms that looked just like that only yellow and i just asumed it was a custom bike but i guess not thats really cool


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

thats pretty cool i want one...lol


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

OoOOoO red vinyl "not a seat", and that's my model too, I think.. ME WANTS!!

Hummer makes quads? Ohh... so like uhh.... Is it gonna have weak tie rods too??? :lol:





MM


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha: Ooops, at least he actually rides his offroad...I get tired of vehicles like this never leave the city concrete, it is such a waste


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL!

If I broke a TRE that easily I'm not sure I'd ever be back offroad in mine! But then again my junk dont weigh 15,000lbs either :thinking:


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Many moons ago I worked for Range Rover doing some PC consulting work.... 99.99% never take those off road... the joke in the office there was.....

*"The only off road THAT Range Rover does is the UPPER LEVEL parking lot of the Mall at Short Hills"* (Famous local snobbish mall, valet parking etc) ... I'd like to offer my joke to anyone who'd like to use it, free of charge :lol:

True story. A customers keychain broke, and the remote got stuck in the car.. the woman went back in shopping and decided to call us and ask us to rescue her... I got the call.. it went something like this..

"My key chain broke and my remote is in the car.. I can't get in"
"Do you still have your car keys then, just the remote is stuck in the vehicle?"
(snotty answer) "yes, but what good is THAT going to do me if I cant OPEN THE CAR???"
(my kill her with kindness answer) "Did you try sticking the KEY IN THE DOOR yet, you know, like the olden days??"
I can be such a [email protected]@rd...

MM


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr Mayor said:


> OoOOoO red vinyl "not a seat", and that's my model too, I think.. ME WANTS!!
> 
> Hummer makes quads? Ohh... so like uhh.... Is it gonna have weak tie rods too??? :lol:
> 
> ...


 Thats what you get when you take a Mall Crawler off road.:bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

She thinks my hondas sexy said:


> i can honestly say ive never seen this before......pretty cool


now thats a nice looking honda!!!


----------

